# Post Your Craigslist Ad



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Just wondering how many of us actually use CL for advertising, and what kind of response do you tend to get from it. What if any challenges do you encounter, and how creative do you all get? *​


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

For longevity purposes...






​


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I duno but it seams to be frowned upon if you advertise on craigslist and you are from Ontario.lol. Heck a certin memeber here gives me heck when he spots my adds online. I guess I am not allowed to sell equipment that I no longer have a need for no matter how I word the add. 

Usually you get bargain hunters from those online forms of advertising. People think they can make a deal with you. I have not used it to advertise plowing services but I sell my firewood all day long on there and have a few repeat handfull of clients. 

Good luck with the adds.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Grassman09;1101716 said:


> I duno but it seams to be frowned upon if you advertise on craigslist and you are from Ontario.lol. Heck a certin memeber here gives me heck when he spots my adds online. I guess I am not allowed to sell equipment that I no longer have a need for no matter how I word the add.
> 
> Usually you get bargain hunters from those online forms of advertising. People think they can make a deal with you. I have not used it to advertise plowing services but I sell my firewood all day long on there and have a few repeat handfull of clients.
> 
> Good luck with the adds.


I wouldn't listen to that too much, nor would I let some negative bone head influence your advertising practices.

I get more response from CL then any other local advertising. I used 8 different resources last year to advertise in, every week, none of them had any where near the number of responses that CL did....and it's the only one that's FREE.

I've only encountered two situations where bargaining came into play....and even then it was actually bartering. One offered me a few guns in exchange, and the other a POS car. Let's just say, I took one of them up on their offer.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I like your ad. Detailed, yet simple and to the point. Hope it brings you lots of work....... Unfortunately CL seems to have a similar rep here as Grassman mentioned.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

snocrete;1101749 said:


> I like your ad. Detailed, yet simple and to the point. Hope it brings you lots of work....... Unfortunately CL seems to have a similar rep here as Grassman mentioned.


Thanks for the compliment.

I wonder if it's a regionalism thing. Granted, we've all seen our fair share of ridiculous ads on CL; some humorous, some idiotic, but how can one go wrong with free advertising.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

RepoMan207;1101785 said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> *I wonder if it's a regionalism thing.* Granted, we've all seen our fair share of ridiculous ads on CL; some humorous, some idiotic, but how can one go wrong with free advertising.


Your probably right. You live Maine, then there's everywhere else.:laughing: j/k

Free advertising is great....The only advertising I pay for is a very simple phone book/internet listing, and the occasional plug in a local school flier (but that is more for an accuse to contribute to my local community, dont think I've really got any work from them that I can remember). Then of course I have my truck/trailer signs, yard signs, & bus. cards.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

I have had good luck with CL but word of mouth is still my best advertising by far, I am always a little cautious if a customer calls out of the blue with out a reference. They are usually price shopping and are more about price than the quality of service


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I never used CL for snow, but have had real good luck buying and selling other stuff. There's a lot of BS stuff and scams but I've gotten pretty good at telling them so I don't waste time on them. The first clue is is someone just lists "Maine" as the location.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I list personal stuff for sale and list different business ads there almost every day.Yes,you will have wackos there and some people treat you as if you are doing your business like some kind of garage sale mentality.I even had one client[read that almost client] who called me back before I came over for his septic estimate to tell me not to come because his wife found out he found me on CL. I told him I'm also in the phone books,online,my own website,and in the Pennysaver also-what's up with that?He just hung up on me. Go figure.My problem though for the last 6 months or so has been this POS retired plumber who constantly flags my 2 ads under ''materials'' and ''farm and garden.''Technically,a biz isn't supposed to list there but a bunch of us excavators do anyway because they are simply the very best categories for our topsoil and related products.This guy thinks he is the law and order or as I tell him the wannabe Wyatt Earp of CL.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Grassman09;1101716 said:


> I duno but it seams to be frowned upon if you advertise on craigslist and you are from Ontario.lol. Heck a certin memeber here gives me heck when he spots my adds online. I guess I am not allowed to sell equipment that I no longer have a need for no matter how I word the add.


Mabe this individual is like Jiminy Cricket! Do you have a secret conscience? LOL :laughing:


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I used craigslist all last year. Worked very very well for me.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dmcarpentry;1101818 said:


> I have had good luck with CL but word of mouth is still my best advertising by far, I am always a little cautious if a customer calls out of the blue with out a reference. They are usually price shopping and are more about price than the quality of service


I agree that word of mouth is by far the best method of advertisement. But your going to see price shopping just about anytime your services are solicited, whether it be from a current customer's friend, or a newspaper. It's just the nature of the beast. Not to mention the complications that the economy has brought to bare on us in the past recent years; we've all had a hard enough time just keeping our repeat customers, it's all about the $$ signs.



Mick;1101847 said:


> I never used CL for snow, but have had real good luck buying and selling other stuff. There's a lot of BS stuff and scams but I've gotten pretty good at telling them so I don't waste time on them. The first clue is is someone just lists "Maine" as the location.


.....that and when the first sentence is "Is this item still avaliable?"....What item you jack [email protected]@.?.?.; I advertised a service.

On another note, I'm pretty sure T Mobile outsourced their 411 operators in the last month, or so. I've called about 24 times in the last few weeks, and every single time, I've had to either spell the listing or the city for them....if not both. Last night I had some guy that couldn't spell "Boston"...who hasn't heard of Boston?? Then when I get sarcastic with them about their accent....they hang up on me! Them damn Abba Daubies (is that spelt right? ) are taking over our country!



snocrete;1101812 said:


> Your probably right. You live Maine, then there's everywhere else.:laughing: j/k


Don't even get me started on Chicago! 

Seriously though.....have you seen our pathetic thread (some of it's actually kind of funny) entitled "You know you're from Maine when..."  (Sorry Mercer). All I have to say in my defense is: I have all of my teeth, I don't sleep with sheep or family, and yes, I _gradgueatted hi skool_.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I've used CL for both advertising and help wanted. A) its free, B) its free, and C) its free. I've had decent luck with finding guys to fill our apps and always have a few calls from people looking for plowing. I never expect any amount of good responses so I'm always pleasantly surprised,lol Most people who advertise for plowing on there need a spelling lesson or at least spell check on their computer so just having an advertisement that has everything spelled correctly puts us ahead of the rest.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

RepoMan207;1102152 said:


> .....that and when the first sentence is "Is this item still avaliable?"....What item you jack [email protected]@.?.?.; I advertised a service.


That's the one I really get a laugh from. I advertise to buy scrap metal, batteries and catalytic converters. Invariably, I'll get an email asking if the "item is still available". The first time it happened, I actually went back and looked at my ad to see what I'd done wrong; then answered the person that I was BUYING, not selling.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I post but rarely get anything from it..... Mostly I'm trying to get some side work for the skids and loaders during the non snow events, but will give an estimate for plowing once in awhile....
Hell its free......

BTW you both (Ryan and DM) posted on CL after you put up this thread...too funny!.....LOL.....

And yes I just updated mine....LOL

http://maine.craigslist.org/bfs/2036170013.html


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always used Craigslist for buying and selling things. I get waaaay better deals in Mass than I do up here in Maine- at least for buying and selling.

I've picked up 3 driveways this year from 3 weeks of posting on Craigslist, I've since forgotten to put the post back up as my "main" accounts have finally given me their list of properties. 

I think it works well overall, a lot of people use craigslist for everything nowadays.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

never used it for snowplowing or snow removal but I do part out cars on the side and ive made pretty good money doing that on there. its free so why not? if you pick something up then so be it, if not wheres the harm? just spell everything correctly and do it neat so its professional looking and hey, who knows


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mick;1102240 said:


> That's the one I really get a laugh from. I advertise to buy scrap metal, batteries and catalytic converters. Invariably, I'll get an email asking if the "item is still available". The first time it happened, I actually went back and looked at my ad to see what I'd done wrong; then answered the person that I was BUYING, not selling.


This happens to me all the time.''Is the item still available?'' or ''what's the condition of the item?'' Then,about once a week I'll get an E-mail that says ''consider the item sold,I will pay your asking price,sight unseen and my agent will provide shipping.''SURE.I don't even respond to those type of responses anymore,its pure unadultrated BS.They are simply either telemarketers,phishers,or both.When I used to respond,I would call them some pretty nasty names and they would say something like ''Thanks for responding'',so I think they're not even reading what's being said.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever I get the "consider it sold, I'll be sending you a check + shipping amount, blah blah blah" I respond back "Thanks A*shole, I just sent your email and IP Address to the FBI. They are scammers from a distant land.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

if i was a home owner i would never higher anyone off of craigslist........
Well i am a home owner....

I mean if its a local guy and i've seen him doing work in my area or at a neighbors house then yeah i would higher him 
If he so happens to have an ad on CL then so be it!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

alwayz-plowin;1102613 said:


> if i was a home owner i would never higher anyone off of craigslist........
> Well i am a home owner....
> 
> I mean if its a local guy and i've seen him doing work in my area or at a neighbors house then yeah i would higher him
> If he so happens to have an ad on CL then so be it!


....ok, do you care to elaborate as to why?  

BTW it's hirer, not higher. (no offense) :waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

RepoMan207;1102621 said:


> ...BTW it's hirer, not higher. (no offense) :waving:


Actually "hire".

Around here, it's mostly locals advertising services, anyway.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

I had someone hack my CL account, I had a bunch of spam emails and then i was told i needed to reset my account, long story short my plowing ad had been deleted and I had an ad on my account for some bs four wheeler.

I reset my account and deleted the 4 wheeler. 

I dont include my email on the ad anymore but I do have a link to my website. 


just beware that if your email is in the ad you WILL GET spam emails 


MICK76 did you get the account your sectional was on last year again this year?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

dmcarpentry;1102716 said:


> I had someone hack my CL account, I had a bunch of spam emails and then i was told i needed to reset my account, long story short my plowing ad had been deleted and I had an ad on my account for some bs four wheeler.
> 
> I reset my account and deleted the 4 wheeler.
> 
> ...


YUPPER! Signed a 3 year additional deal with them. I treat them like gold. I also picked up the strip mall across the street from them because they saw the type of work I do at the other lot. gotta love that!


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

great to hear nothing better than accounts across the street from each other, did you get the 8.1 you bought this summer all set up yet?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

yup, got the 8.1 all set up and lettered. i like it soooo much i think im going to drive it this winter! tried to justify the cost of a new sectional pusher for the skid but that purchase will have to wait until next season. but i will have one, they are a great piece of equipment to have!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear mick76- if its the one I'm thinking of then I'm glad you got it. Whoever was clearing that last winter left a lot of snow/slush behind.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

plowguy43;1103383 said:


> Good to hear mick76- if its the one I'm thinking of then I'm glad you got it. Whoever was clearing that last winter left a lot of snow/slush behind.


Yup, it was horrible.... it'll be different tis year.......


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

plowguy43;1102556 said:


> Whenever I get the "consider it sold, I'll be sending you a check + shipping amount, blah blah blah" I respond back "Thanks A*shole, I just sent your email and IP Address to the FBI. They are scammers from a distant land.


Dont respond to them at all. They only want your email address. there scammers mostly. They'll never read what you write back anyways. They want your actual email not the craigslist email to reach you at. once you respond they have your email regardless which is all they want. They sell the email addresses to marketing companies.So if you dont respond you'll have very little spam in the future.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

m.$terner;1104258 said:


> Dont respond to them at all. They only want your email address. there scammers mostly. They'll never read what you write back anyways. They want your actual email not the craigslist email to reach you at. once you respond they have your email regardless which is all they want. They sell the email addresses to marketing companies.So if you dont respond you'll have very little spam in the future.


Thankyou,makes perfect sense.I hate scammers/telemarketers with a passion.I love it when a sexy sounding babe calls me to try and sell her wares---after my same canned response,they always hang up on me.I'd repeat it here but I can't figure out a way of repeating it without getting a scolding from Joe moderator.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

alwayz-plowin;1102613 said:


> if i was a home owner i would never higher anyone off of craigslist........
> Well i am a home owner....
> 
> I mean if its a local guy and i've seen him doing work in my area or at a neighbors house then yeah i would higher him
> If he so happens to have an ad on CL then so be it!


Well,sorry to burst your bubble,but if you advertised anywhere meaning to spell hire as higher,and I was a homeowner needing your service,I most certainly would not hire you!!!Like I said previously,I'm on CL constantly,you take the good with the bad,but I don't think I've ever seen a spelling blunder like that.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anywayyyyyyyyyyyyy------------Here's a funny,yet completely real barter ad I just saw.For anyone who has a peanut butter fetish and owns a sawzall who is in the Fishkill area,this is for you:
Hey.... just need someone with a little sawzaw or little electric saw...to cut a little notch in my desk.... 

I will take the draw out and meet you at Cracker barrel in the parking lot and you can cut the litlte notch out...should take all of 2 minutes...lol..I just want it cut so I can put my keyboard wire through it so I can close the drawer so my cat doesn't walk on my keyboard at night...yes..it's happened..lol... 

since this is a barter...I'll make you a yummy peanut butter and jelly sandwhich...not just any regular one..but good natural peanut butter ( yes, it's yummy iwth flavor..only no artifiical crap in it..) and delicious apricot or damson plum preserves..pick your choice! Looking to do this asap! Thanks!  and yes this is for real. 

It has to be a small saw though because it's an antique desk drawer..fragile and I don't want to blast it..even a regular old manual tiny saw will do the trick..If I had one I'd do it myself.....thanks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kinda like the guy who started bartering with a paperclip and ended up with a Porsche. I think another guy ended up with a house starting off with something stupid/small too. Crazy people out there.


----------

